

Hugo Static Website Engine v0.13 - spf13
http://gohugo.io/meta/release-notes/

======
spf13
The v0.13.0 release is the largest Hugo release to date. The release
introduced some long sought after features (pagination, sequencing, data
loading, tons of template improvements) as well as major internal
improvements. In addition to the code changes, the Hugo community has grown
significantly and now has over 3000 stars on github, 134 contributors, 24
themes and 1000s of happy users.

This release represents 448 contributions by 65 contributors

A special shout out to @bep and @anthonyfok for their new role as Hugo
maintainers and their tremendous contributions this release.

------
mjsweet
What I like about this release is the GetJSON and GetCSV functionality. At the
moment with Harp I use a php script to output CSV files into the correct harp
json format and then build the site. Great for big databases of parts or
products. It also looks like Hugo may generate faster than Harp (which os node
based) quite useful in my case where sites of several thousand static pages
will generate faster.

------
fiatmoney
Hugo is great. It seems like a lot of people use Octopress / Jekyll for this
kind of thing, but they bring in the entire Ruby / RVM ecosystem to do so,
which is way overkill. I find Hugo to be much simpler and easier to manage.

------
halostatue
It took a while, but this is a solid release with some really fun features
added.

------
mdhender
More documentation (examples, tutorials, troubleshooting) for new users.

------
bepsays
Paginaton support, finally ... Good stuff.

